# looking for a new harness! Help please



## david1332 (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm looking for a new harness in around the $300 range. I'm trying to upgrade from my weaver wide back with the split D's. It's great for Spurs but not so great with ropes, very uncomfortable( especially on the boys) .

I'm looking into the buckingham Rebellion, avao sit fast, and camp safety tree access harness. All are around $300. I like the idea of the rope bridge so I'm leaning towards the buck or camp

Has anyone used these harnesses before? Feedback or other recommendations please!


----------



## greengreer (Jun 8, 2016)

If I had to choose one of the ones you mentioned I would go with the rebellion. Rigging plates, rope bridge,and a regular style belt are big selling points for me. I strongly considered it but went with a different saddle.


----------



## david1332 (Jun 8, 2016)

greengreer said:


> If I had to choose one of the ones you mentioned I would go with the rebellion. Rigging plates, rope bridge,and a regular style belt are big selling points for me. I strongly considered it but went with a different saddle.


I was leaning towards it too. What saddle did you wind up going with? And why are rigging plates so good? I don't understand them really, I guess you could adjust the bridge but it wouldn't be much?


----------



## greengreer (Jun 8, 2016)

Rigging plates allow for more places to tie in, using your lanyard there instead of d's can be more comfortable in some situations. They also allow for the rope bridge to be changed cheaply and easily, which in turn means you will be more likely to change it more often. 

I ended up with an onyx. It was between the rebellion and the onyx for me. If you're strict to the $300 budget I don't think you can go wrong with the rebellion, although I have never even seen one in person.


----------



## david1332 (Jun 9, 2016)

Yeah I like the rebellion better than the camp because of the rigging plates, rather than a sewn in webbing bridge.


----------



## Hoowasat (Jun 9, 2016)

I've been happy with my Avao sit-fast, but admit I'd like to try a saddle with a bridge (the Sequoia interests me). The single middle D on the Avao can get a little cramped when using two climbing ropes at the same time. Plus, when pulled sideways, it can cause the entire saddle to rotate a little around my waist whereas a rope bridge would act differently. One downside I found with the Avao is the belt gets loose sometimes, but only when I'm suspended from a rope and using spikes at the same time. Otherwise, it's been a good saddle with lots of stowage loops.

EDIT TO ADD: One more plus with a rope bridge is the ability to use swivels. I know there are some new swivels available, but I prefer the type which do not disassemble.


----------



## david1332 (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm gonna go with the rebellion


----------



## lmasontreeservice (Oct 9, 2016)

Rebellion is a great saddle highly recommend it for the money


----------



## Seedling345 (Oct 17, 2016)

Just for the sake of not starting a new thread can some one show me a pic of the connection points on the road bridge of a buckingham bukcat or Viking. Or it the rings that it connect to are like the tree motion ones with the hex screw to take a piece of the ring out for easy changing. I'm guessing they don't beings as it is only 220 bones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmezz88 (Oct 17, 2016)

Solid rings


----------



## Bmezz88 (Oct 17, 2016)

thats the buck cat


----------



## Seedling345 (Oct 17, 2016)

Bmezz88 said:


> Solid rings



Thanks. Guess I could order quick release rings and put them on. How's it fly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmezz88 (Oct 17, 2016)

Not too bad actually. The leg straps like to wonder up to the groin area every now and then, but other than that I have no complaints.


----------



## Seedling345 (Oct 17, 2016)

Bmezz88 said:


> Not too bad actually. The leg straps like to wonder up to the groin area every now and then, but other than that I have no complaints.



Sure it can't be worse than the wide back double floating d buck harness I've been in for the past 2 years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seedling345 (Oct 17, 2016)

Not to mention I think I paid mor for my current harness since I bought it for a Stihl dealer that carries climbing equipment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmezz88 (Oct 17, 2016)

Oh boy!!! Thats exactly what I was in before I got my Buckcat! Damn thing felt like a torture device after being in it for more than 2 hours.


----------



## Seedling345 (Oct 17, 2016)

You ain't lyin there it always pinches between the waist strap and pad **** hurts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoowasat (Oct 17, 2016)

Seedling345 said:


> Or it the rings that it connect to are like the tree motion ones with the hex screw to take a piece of the ring out for easy changing.


The rings you're thinking of may be on the Petzl Sequoia.


----------



## Seedling345 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hoowasat said:


> The rings you're thinking of may be on the Petzl Sequoia.



Possibly they are bright green under the accessories section of the harness category 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## david1332 (Oct 17, 2016)

Seedling345 said:


> Possibly they are bright green under the accessories section of the harness category
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't give enough praise to my BUCKINGHAM REBELLION !!! 
I upgraded from a weaver wide backed saddle wth leather leg loops( another torture device)

The difference is beyond night and day. The only bing I don't like about it is that the Velcro on the leg loops isn't long enough for me, but like most climbers I'm a smaller guy ( 5'10" 140 pounds) 
For $300 you get so many features of a $500 tree motion. 
Go for the rebellion, you won't regret it. The only other saddle I would ever consider would be the tree motion or treemotion light($380)


----------



## Seedling345 (Oct 17, 2016)

That's why I'm looking at the buck cat it's 219.99 looks fairly similar to the buck ergo minus a couple attachment points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## david1332 (Oct 17, 2016)

Seedling345 said:


> That's why I'm looking at the buck cat it's 219.99 looks fairly similar to the buck ergo minus a couple attachment points
> 
> do yourself a favor and just upgrade a little bit. It's something you'll use for two years or more. Better to spend more now and not regret it.


----------



## Seedling345 (Oct 17, 2016)

I see where your coming from. If I was dropping that money ide give the cornell rope saddle a whirl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bmezz88 (Oct 17, 2016)

Seedling345 said:


> I see where your coming from. If I was dropping that money ide give the cornell rope saddle a whirl
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 on the Buckcat. Buy 2 caritools and your good to go.


----------



## david1332 (Oct 17, 2016)

Seedling345 said:


> I see where your coming from. If I was dropping that money ide give the cornell rope saddle a whirl
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not a fan of the design. I would rather buy a saddle with everything out together rather then adding my own gear loops. I would only want to put a transporter or caritool here and there. 
I would much rather have the treemotion.

Although ironically I use the suspenders from the MCRS on my rebellion Lmfao


----------



## Bmezz88 (Oct 17, 2016)

david1332 said:


> I'm not a fan of the design. I would rather buy a saddle with everything out together rather then adding my own gear loops. I would only want to put a transporter or caritool here and there.
> I would much rather have the treemotion.
> 
> Although ironically I use the suspenders from the MCRS on my rebellion Lmfao


+1 on suspenders also. I use the weaver ones on my Buckcat. Helps a lot when your slinging a bigger saw....or when you climb with everything but the kitchen sink on your saddle....like me....


----------



## david1332 (Oct 17, 2016)

If I had another shot I would've even ponied up and bought the treemotion. 

I look at it this way, why work uncomfortably in a saddle that will make the job you love miserable?


----------



## Bmezz88 (Oct 17, 2016)

david1332 said:


> If I had another shot I would've even ponied up and bought the treemotion.
> 
> I look at it this way, why work uncomfortably in a saddle that will make the job you love miserable?


I hear you on that brother. I blasted $1300 on my ms461 instead...I'm not taking away from my current saddle now,but I sure would have like to try out a Treemotion.


----------



## david1332 (Oct 17, 2016)

Bmezz88 said:


> I hear you on that brother. I blasted $1300 on my ms461 instead...I'm not taking away from my current saddle now,but I sure would have like to try out a Treemotion.


Damn lol. I paid $700 for my 441cm lol
Then again I know the northeastern sales rep for stihl haha. I also got a 201tcm for $500 and change


----------



## Jacob Massey (Mar 25, 2017)

Love the weaver wlc-700. Right at 300$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TreeMonkee58 (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm getting back into climbing and looking for new gear. I usually end up buying something in the middle of the price range then wishing I had upgraded. So if price wasn't an option go with the tree motion?


----------



## david1332 (Aug 16, 2017)

TreeMonkee58 said:


> I'm getting back into climbing and looking for new gear. I usually end up buying something in the middle of the price range then wishing I had upgraded. So if price wasn't an option go with the tree motion?


Treemotion, monkey beaver, MCRS are top of the line


----------



## TreeMonkee58 (Aug 18, 2017)

I just received the treemtion from tree stuff yesterday. Ordered their kit with safety line, sorry rope ( that's the sailor coming through), carabiners, ascender, throw weight etc. Nice people to deal with.


----------



## Snorider (Oct 26, 2017)

I have a brand new dbi/sala exofit I would sell. Have a double leg lanyard as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1 (Oct 29, 2017)

Bmezz88 said:


> I hear you on that brother. I blasted $1300 on my ms461 instead...I'm not taking away from my current saddle now,but I sure would have like to try out a Treemotion.


You did what .
I'd like to try one of those treemotions out too .
Hey guys just saw the thread and figured I'd say hi .


----------



## rico11764 (Nov 3, 2017)

For around $350 you could get a TreeMotion Light from TreeStuff with their online discount. I have ridden just about every latest and greatest saddles and this one came out on top for me. Highly recommended!


----------



## ChipChomper (Nov 29, 2017)

david1332 said:


> I'm looking for a new harness in around the $300 range. I'm trying to upgrade from my weaver wide back with the split D's. It's great for Spurs but not so great with ropes, very uncomfortable( especially on the boys) .
> 
> I'm looking into the buckingham Rebellion, avao sit fast, and camp safety tree access harness. All are around $300. I like the idea of the rope bridge so I'm leaning towards the buck or camp
> 
> Has anyone used these harnesses before? Feedback or other recommendations please!


My 1-2 cents: wait for a treemotion super light to go on sale and you will be in your price range. I was looking at the rebellion for a while but I'm not a big fan of Buckingham's saddles as they seem a bit clunky to me -- even the high end ones. All due respect to Buckingham, I just prefer a very lean saddle especially for pruning.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## deberly12 (Dec 5, 2017)

Just curious what you dislike about the weaver? I climbed with the instructors buck master or deluxe (I forget exactly) as well as some other very old ones. When I got my own equipment I bought a Weaver 4D (model 1038) and I love it. I really like the Leather over a synthetic material. But I am a big guy (6'2" 270lb). And this is just a hobby. My saddle hangs on the wall more than in a tree. I hope to change that.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## greengreer (Dec 6, 2017)

Hip crusher! They're great standing if you have the wide belt but that buttstrap squeezes your legs together with any weight in it.


----------



## deberly12 (Dec 6, 2017)

Oh I see...I forgot they made them in that style. Mine has individual wide leg straps with no but strap. Looks like this.






Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## TreeMonkee58 (Dec 15, 2017)

I have been using my treemoiton for a while and love it. I let one of my climbers use it last week who has been climbing for a while and he said "it is the nicest saddle he has ever used or seen". Spend the extra money, then you won't be wishing you had when you're twisted around hanging up in a tree.


----------



## TreeMonkee58 (Dec 15, 2017)

Deberly12,
That harness just looks painful.


----------



## deberly12 (Dec 15, 2017)

TreeMonkee58 said:


> Deberly12,
> That harness just looks painful.


I like it. I prefer the leather. I guess I am old school. I have used some saddles that game me bruises after 10 min. But I don't climb very often and not in the tree very long. If I was all day everyday it may not be as nice 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetoolnut (Feb 13, 2018)

deberly12 said:


> Oh I see...I forgot they made them in that style. Mine has individual wide leg straps with no but strap. Looks like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a device for torture! I love my T.M!!!

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk


----------



## dschroeder (Mar 5, 2018)

david1332 said:


> I can't give enough praise to my BUCKINGHAM REBELLION !!!
> I upgraded from a weaver wide backed saddle wth leather leg loops( another torture device)
> 
> The difference is beyond night and day. The only bing I don't like about it is that the Velcro on the leg loops isn't long enough for me, but like most climbers I'm a smaller guy ( 5'10" 140 pounds)
> ...



I know the post is almost 2 years old but had a question about your harness. Are there loops in the webbing on the side and back to add carabiners and a chainsaw tool hook?


----------



## david1332 (Mar 5, 2018)

dschroeder said:


> I know the post is almost 2 years old but had a question about your harness. Are there loops in the webbing on the side and back to add carabiners and a chainsaw tool hook?


the pictures on treestuff are very accurate. If I remember correctly I think there’s several. But don’t quote me


----------



## dschroeder (Mar 5, 2018)

david1332 said:


> the pictures on treestuff are very accurate. If I remember correctly I think there’s several. But don’t quote me



Hard to tell from the pics they have. I’ll give them a call tomorrow


----------



## Arbomeister (Jun 4, 2018)

TreeMonkee58 said:


> I have been using my treemoiton for a while and love it. I let one of my climbers use it last week who has been climbing for a while and he said "it is the nicest saddle he has ever used or seen". Spend the extra money, then you won't be wishing you had when you're twisted around hanging up in a tree.



Plus 1 on that. Fit a swivel 3 hole pulley on the bridge and joy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyro_forester (Aug 5, 2018)

Hello all. I'm in the same boat here, looking to get a new saddle to replace my old faithful ba!!buster, the 4D Wideback Weaver. I've been climbing on it for close to 6 years now, and I feel like I've outgrown it. I end up with bruises every time I climb now.
I'm trying to decide between the Courant Koala, or the Notch Sentinel.
I'm just about sold on the Koala, but I'm not real hot on the way the leg-bridge connection is sewn. Just seems weak. I love everything else about it, especially the ability to use the bosun seat. 
The Sentinel has a lot going for it too, but I don't really care for the buckles.
Can anyone chime in on how the fit is? I'm 6'0", 36" waist, 26" thighs. I'm particularly interested in where the side Ds fall in relation to hips.

Thanks!


----------



## anymanusa (Oct 25, 2018)

greengreer said:


> Rigging plates allow for more places to tie in, using your lanyard there instead of d's can be more comfortable in some situations. They also allow for the rope bridge to be changed cheaply and easily, which in turn means you will be more likely to change it more often.
> 
> I ended up with an onyx. It was between the rebellion and the onyx for me. If you're strict to the $300 budget I don't think you can go wrong with the rebellion, although I have never even seen one in person.


I don't see how the rings aren't superior to rigging plates. You can snap a bunch of carabiners onto rings. Rigging plates have a few extra holes.


----------



## greengreer (Oct 25, 2018)

Being able to tie stopper knots for the bridge is probably the best reason.


----------



## anymanusa (Oct 26, 2018)

greengreer said:


> Being able to tie stopper knots for the bridge is probably the best reason.


Well if that's your take, the petzl allows a rigging plate to be placed into the rings.


----------



## greengreer (Oct 26, 2018)

Or you could just have rigging plates from the get go. 
Petzl uses the rings because they want you to buy their sewn eye bridges that cost 10x what a length of cordage with stopper knots does.


----------



## anymanusa (Oct 26, 2018)

greengreer said:


> Or you could just have rigging plates from the get go.
> Petzl uses the rings because they want you to buy their sewn eye bridges that cost 10x what a length of cordage with stopper knots does.


Meh, I don't think it's any better than tying a length of cordage with scaffold knots on both ends to cinch on the rings.


----------



## anymanusa (Oct 26, 2018)

No to mention Petzl isn't the only game in town for sewn eye cordage.


----------



## greengreer (Oct 26, 2018)

Sure there are other harness manufacturers that do the sewn cordage or webbing bridge, not saying it doesn't work, it's just more expensive to replace, therefore most folks are less likely to replace them as often. 
Scaffold knots work too, I think a well dressed and set anchor bend is preferable on a ring. I'd still choose rig plates any day when buying a new saddle.


----------



## bomar (Feb 1, 2019)

I got a like new tree motion for sale for $400


----------

